# GoDaddy DNS Issues



## masood09

Hello All,

I've a domain name (sushumna.in). I purchased it from Net4.in. Because they did not offer Linux hosting solutions, I decided to move the hosting to GoDaddy. I purchased a Linux hosting plan (Economy, 2 year).

I first changed my A Record to point to GoDaddy server. The name got resolved good (ping sushumna.in), but when I visited the site, I got you are not authorized to view the page, whereas preview dns facility of GoDaddy is showing the page fine.

I then decided to change the NS Record as well. When I do whois sushumna.in the name server information displayed is of GoDaddy (NS51.DOMAINCONTROL.COM and NS52.DOMAINCONTROL.COM), but in GoDaddy control panel, the it's showing as Nameserver is not under our control. The site is not resolving also.

The ip address of my server is 72.167.232.191 (GoDaddy).

It's been almost 5 days. Any email sent to GoDaddy regarding this, is being replied after 2 days with an automated message (I think) that they need more information.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Regards,
Masood Ahmed


----------



## Skie

The email you got is probably a canned message (copy/paste so that they don't have to type the same thing over and over). An automated one would have been sent within a few minutes. 

I think the best thing to do would be to ask them what their Name Servers are that you should be using for your domain name, then login at net4.in edit your Name Servers and use the ones they give you. Let GoDaddy handle the A and NS records themselves. 

I'm assuming that you could just use ns51. and ns52.domaincontrol.com, but just to be safe, you may as well ask them.


----------



## masood09

I already did the necessary NS Record change. But the problem still persists. I've sent them another email asking them the NS information. Right now the NS record of my domain in NS51 and NS52.domaincontrol.com. But in Godaddy control panel, its still showing as Not Set. Also in my Net4.in admin panel, I cannot make any changes (to A Record) coz it tells me that NS is not under their control.

Whose control it is now?

Regards,
Masood Ahmed


----------



## Skie

At this point, it should be under GoDaddy's control, unless you're supposed to be using a different set of Name Servers. I'm wondering if GoDaddy is even set up to handle web hosting for domains that it doesn't directly own.


----------



## masood09

*[SOLVED] GoDaddy DNS Issues*

Hello,

The issue is fixed. GoDaddy sent an email saying that I had made a typing error when entering my domain name on their system.

Felt kinda ashamed to overlook such a simple thing. A missing character missing costed me 5 days 

BTW, GoDaddy can handle domains not owned by them, just need to set the A Record to point to the GoDaddy server. Right now I have my NS Records set to GoDaddy NS (NS52.DOMAINCONTROL.COM and NS52.DOMAINCONTROL.COM).

Thanks for your help. It's much appreciated.

Regards,
Masood Ahmed


----------



## Skie

Things happen. We all make these kinds of mistakes. Glad you got it figured out.


----------

